# Ligue 1 2014/2015. Partite, calendario, classifica.



## admin (8 Agosto 2014)

Riparte oggi, 8 Agosto, la Ligue 1 2014/2015. Il massimo campionato francese. Tutti a caccia dei campioni del Psg, che inaugurano la nuova stagione sul campo del Reims.

I parigini sono strafavoriti per la vittoria finale. Alle loro spalle, ancora il Monaco che ha perso James Rodriguez ma ritrova Falcao.


Di seguito, il calendario completo. A seguire, informazioni, classifiche, partite e commenti.




Andata09/08/20141° Giornata League 1Ritorno23/05/2015Reims – Paris SGMontpellier – BordeauxSC Bastia – MarsigliaNizza – TolosaEvian – CaenGuingamp – Saint-ÉtienneNantes – LensLilla – MetzLione – RennesMonaco – Lorient

Andata16/08/20142° Giornata League 1Ritorno10/012015Rennes – EvianCaen – LillaMetz – NantesLens – GuingampBordeaux – MonacoLorient – NizzaParis SG – SC BastiaTolosa – LioneSaint-Étienne – ReimsMarsiglia – Montpellier

Andata23/08/20143° Giornata League 1Ritorno17/012015Nizza – BordeauxEvian – Paris SGMontpellier – MetzGuingamp – MarsigliaSC Bastia – TolosaLilla – LorientNantes – MonacoSaint-Étienne – RennesReims – CaenLione – Lens

Andata30/08/20144° Giornata League 1Ritorno24/01/2015Nantes – MontpellierCaen – RennesMetz – LioneLens – ReimsBordeaux – SC BastiaLorient – GuingampMonaco – LillaMarsiglia – NizzaParis SG – Saint-ÉtienneTolosa – Evian

Andata13/09/20145° Giornata League 1Ritorno31/01/2015Reims – TolosaEvian – MarsigliaMontpellier – LorientGuingamp – BordeauxSC Bastia – LensLilla – NantesNizza – MetzLione – MonacoRennes – Paris SGSaint-Étienne – Caen

Andata20/09/20146° Giornata League 1Ritorno07/02/2015Monaco – GuingampMarsiglia – RennesLens – Saint-ÉtienneParis SG – LioneLilla – MontpellierMetz – SC BastiaLorient – ReimsNantes – NizzaTolosa – CaenBordeaux – Evian

Andata24/09/20147° Giornata League 1Ritorno14/02/2015Reims – MarsigliaSC Bastia – NantesMontpellier – MonacoSaint-Étienne – BordeauxCaen – Paris SGEvian – LensNizza – LillaGuingamp – MetzRennes – TolosaLione – Lorient


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2014)

Andata27/09/20148° Giornata League 1Ritorno21/02/2015Montpellier – GuingampLens – CaenMetz – ReimsLilla – SC BastiaBordeaux – RennesLorient – EvianMonaco – NizzaTolosa – Paris SGNantes – LioneMarsiglia – Saint-Étienne

Andata04/10/20149° Giornata League 1Ritorno28/02/2015Reims – BordeauxCaen – MarsigliaNizza – MontpellierEvian – MetzSC Bastia – LorientGuingamp – NantesParis SG – MonacoLione – LillaRennes – LensSaint-Étienne – Tolosa

Andata18/10/201410° Giornata League 1Ritorno07/03/2015Montpellier – LioneLens – Paris SGMetz – RennesLilla – GuingampBordeaux – CaenLorient – Saint-ÉtienneMonaco – EvianNizza – SC BastiaNantes – ReimsMarsiglia – Tolosa

Andata25/10/201411° Giornata League 1Ritorno14/03/2015Reims – MontpellierLione – MarsigliaCaen – LorientSaint-Étienne – MetzEvian – NantesParis SG – BordeauxGuingamp – NizzaRennes – LillaTolosa – LensSC Bastia – Monaco

Andata01/11/201412° Giornata League 1Ritorno21/03/2015Montpellier – EvianBordeaux – TolosaMetz – CaenNizza – LioneGuingamp – SC BastiaLilla – Saint-ÉtienneMonaco – ReimsLorient – Paris SGNantes – RennesMarsiglia – Lens

Andata08/11/201413° Giornata League 1Ritorno04/04/2015Rennes – LorientCaen – NantesParis SG – MarsigliaEvian – NizzaSC Bastia – MontpellierLens – BordeauxReims – LillaTolosa – MetzSaint-Étienne – MonacoLione – Guingamp

Andata22/11/201414° Giornata League 1Ritorno12/04/2015Montpellier – TolosaGuingamp – RennesMetz – Paris SGLilla – EvianSC Bastia – LioneLorient – LensMonaco – CaenMarsiglia – BordeauxNantes – Saint-ÉtienneNizza – Reims

Andata29/11/201415° Giornata League 1Ritorno18/04/2015Rennes – MonacoCaen – MontpellierParis SG – NizzaEvian – GuingampBordeaux – LillaLens – MetzReims – SC BastiaTolosa – LorientSaint-Étienne – LioneMarsiglia – Nantes

Andata03/12/201416° Giornata League 1Ritorno25/04/2015Montpellier – Saint-ÉtienneGuingamp – CaenMetz – BordeauxLilla – Paris SGSC Bastia – EvianLorient – MarsigliaMonaco – LensLione – ReimsNantes – TolosaNizza – Rennes

Andata06/12/201417° Giornata League 1Ritorno02/05/2015Rennes – MontpellierCaen – NizzaParis SG – NantesEvian – LioneBordeaux – LorientLens – LillaReims – GuingampMarsiglia – MetzSaint-Étienne – SC BastiaTolosa – Monaco

Andata13/12/201418° Giornata League 1Ritorno09/05/2015Nantes – BordeauxGuingamp – Paris SGMonaco – MarsigliaLilla – TolosaSC Bastia – RennesLorient – MetzMontpellier – LensLione – CaenNizza – Saint-ÉtienneReims – Evian

Andata20/12/201419° Giornata League 1Ritorno16/05/2015Rennes – ReimsCaen – SC BastiaMetz – MonacoLens – NizzaBordeaux – LioneLorient – NantesParis SG – MontpellierMarsiglia – LillaSaint-Étienne – EvianTolosa – Guingamp


----------



## admin (8 Agosto 2014)

Il Psg sta perdendo 1-2


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Psg sta perdendo 1-2



ibra sta mettendo in pratica quello che robinho gli ha imparato in 2 anni assieme, un palo a porta libera e un rigore sbagliato


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Agosto 2014)

Aaaaah già iniziava la Ligue oggi. Vedo che parte bene il PSG


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Agosto 2014)

2-2 ibraaa


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Agosto 2014)

Finita 2-2 due gol di Ibra... mi chiedo come Blanc possa allenare quella squadra...


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Agosto 2014)

monaco già sotto.  
falcao in panca, gioca berbarotfl. 

il lione invece nel pomeriggio ha vinto 2-0.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Agosto 2014)

monaco asfaltato dal bordeaux 4-1.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2014)

Il Psg pareggia 0-0 contro Evian Thonon Gaillard


Conte avrebbe fatto meglio ad aspettare. Sto Blanc non dura.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2014)

che flop il monaco, 4 punti in 4 partite, roba da rimpiangere ranieri.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2014)

psg sul 2-0, ibra


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> psg sul 2-0, ibra



Finita 5-0, tripletta di Ibra


----------



## pennyhill (21 Settembre 2014)

El Loco.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> El Loco.



Guingamp 0-1 Marsiglia
Marsiglia 4-0 Nizza
ETG 1-3 Marsiglia
Marsiglia 3-0 Rennes
Reims 0-5 Marsiglia


----------



## Frikez (23 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Guingamp 0-1 Marsiglia
> Marsiglia 4-0 Nizza
> ETG 1-3 Marsiglia
> Marsiglia 3-0 Rennes
> Reims 0-5 Marsiglia



Ad inizio anno si prese mille insulti da parte di tifosi e stampa, ora sono tutti zitti


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2014)

Altro pareggio del PSG...

Mamma mia


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Altro pareggio del PSG...
> 
> Mamma mia



E' la piacevolissima dannazione di Ibra. Rappresenta una droga di incredibile potenza. Ne diventi totalmente dipendente, anche se hai una squadra di ottimi giocatori. Quando gioca lo svedese ti senti invincibile. Quando manca invece hai paura pure di guardarti allo specchio. Credo che nessun altro giocatore al mondo eserciti una simile influenza sui compagni di squadra.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' la piacevolissima dannazione di Ibra. Rappresenta una droga di incredibile potenza. Ne diventi totalmente dipendente, anche se hai una squadra di ottimi giocatori. Quando gioca lo svedese ti senti invincibile. Quando manca lui invece hai paura pure di guardarti allo specchio. Credo che nessun altro giocatore eserciti una simile influenza sui compagni di squadra.


Secondo me, invece, hanno un allenatore mediocre.
Ibra o non.. non puoi ,in quel campionato, fare così pena.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me, invece, hanno un allenatore mediocre.
> Ibra o non.. non puoi ,in quel campionato, fare così pena.



Anche, ma Tifo'o il PSG senza Ibra ne ha vinte 1 su 4 ultimamente.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Ottobre 2014)

Loco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2014)

Messo male il Monaco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Robertino (27 Ottobre 2014)

Terza partita di gourcuff, terzo goal! (Fermato il Marsiglia di Bielsa) è in scadenza...se il fisico reggesse, un'offerta la si potrebbe fare, ha 28 anni, una tecnica paurosa!


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2014)

Importantissima vittoria questa sera del PSG contro la capolista Marsiglia. 2-0 grazie alle reti di Lucas e Cavani.
Ora i parigini sono secondi a un solo punto di distacco dal Marsiglia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Psg   stava vincendo 2-0 se fatto rimontare e ha perso 4-2 contro il Bastia


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2015)

Quanto godrei se il Marsiglia la spuntasse


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2015)

quest'anno la lotta al vertice in ligue 1 è più avvincente del solito. 

ma il psg con la rosa che ha, dovrebbe stracciare tutto e tutti.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cosa aspettano ad esonerare quell'incapace di Blanc?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ma come fa il PSG ad essere quarto?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2015)

Il Psg fenomeni quest'anno nelle rimonte


----------



## pennyhill (15 Febbraio 2015)

Lasciando perdere Montelongo, ma Ibra che ha fatto?


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere Montelongo, ma Ibra che ha fatto?



non credo siano "definitivi", è per promuovere il World Food Programme in quanto testimonial.





la squalifica che s'è preso però è vera e salterà il Monaco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chi avrebbe scommesso su questo rendimento di OL e OM?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Marzo 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2015)

Il Psg ha perso e stasera Marsiglia scansate  .


----------



## O Animal (15 Marzo 2015)

Stasera alle 21.00 da non perdere su FOX SPORTS 2 Ol. Marsiglia vs Ol. Lione... si potrebbe incanalare in un certo modo la Ligue 1...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Stasera alle 21.00 da non perdere su FOX SPORTS 2 Ol. Marsiglia vs Ol. Lione... si potrebbe incanalare in un certo modo la Ligue 1...



Mancano ancora abbastanza partite e i punti sono pochi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Renegade (6 Aprile 2015)

Alla fine la spunterà il PSG. Un peccato perché il Lione mai come quest'anno aveva meritato ampiamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2015)

Ma che sta facendo Ibra stasera ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Maggio 2015)

Ibra-Cavani


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2015)

Cavani viste le ultime prestazioni alla juve lo regalano immagino. Magari gli danno anche Verratti e 100 milioni per Pogba....


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Maggio 2015)

Visti gli highlights, show puro ieri sera


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Intanto il Lione sta perdendo col Caen. La ligue 1 l'ha vinta il Psg, se ancora c'erano dubbi.


----------

